# New smoker - Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel smoker questions



## takirb (Dec 26, 2012)

I've never used propane to smoke anything before, I've always just simply used charcoal on my Weber Silver. I've been trying to read up on reviews and whatnot on this new smoker, but I haven't read many posts anywhere on people using this box with charcoal. Will i tell much difference if I just use propane and wood chips/chunks vs charcoal (other than the ritual of standing around the chimney starter with beer in hand)? I don't even know how much propane i have left in the tank since i haven't used it in so long, hopefully it won't run out when i season the smoker this evening. 

The chip/coal tray is basically a flat pan with 3 slots in it. Wondering if anyone ever swapped this out for more of a bowl type holder/wok? The tray just doesn't seem very ideal for charcoal (only the 3 slots for any airflow to get under the coals). Really, I guess i'm just looking for anyone's input or reviews on using this dual fuel smoker with charcoal vs propane. Everything i've read so far about it is coming from propane users...

here's a pic













IMAG0542.jpg



__ takirb
__ Dec 26, 2012


















spin_prod_608258601



__ takirb
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## gigantor (Feb 13, 2013)

I have the same smoker.  I took the advice of other owners who put a cast iron skillet 8 or 10 inch.  I instead use a cast iron smoker box w/o the top.  Place it directly over the stock wood pan.  It will help prevent your wood from smoldering & burning too quick.  I really like this smoker because of the easy temperature control.

Leave the existing pan there so you can control the amount of smoke better.

You can get this smoker box at Lowe's or Home Depot or Amazon--->


----------

